# Would anyone like to have weekend phone conversations with me?



## NickPHF (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi, my name is Nick. I'm a 24 year old male living in New York and work as a security guard. I love to learn and stay fit. I've dealt with anxiety for the past couple years, but have major progress. I would really love to have some people to talk to over the weekend on the phone. It would be huge for helping me maintain my happiness on the weekend since on the weekend I isolate a lot and spend too much time in my head. 

I am very humble, super non-judgmental, and compassionate. I would love to talk to you no matter what your background is. We can talk about anything. We can talk about current events, self-improvement books, our progress with anxiety, where we want to go in our future, our jobs, our current relationships, our past and what led us to this point, philosophy, psychology and more. We can become partners and ask each other for advice on anything that we are going through. Anything that you're interested in talking about we can talk about. 

Please private message me with your phone number and a little bit about yourself. This would be so great for me, and I would love for it to be a benefit for you too. I wish I thought of this a long time ago.


----------

